# Intake Manifold check valve #55568437



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Which engine are you asking about?


----------



## kurd1234 (Feb 21, 2017)

2013 Cruze 1.8L


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

isn't that on the driver side of the engine? I think its under the intake manifold


----------



## kurd1234 (Feb 21, 2017)

Intake Manifold check valve is number 33, but I do not find its location.


----------



## Twiz66 (Aug 30, 2018)

from the schematic you posted , if we are looking at the front on the engine , it seems to be on the backside of the engine under/behind the intake manifold. I imagine if you where looking at your engine normally it would be really hard to see and get at


----------



## kurd1234 (Feb 21, 2017)

I search but not found any thing about this part.


----------

